# just wanna cry :*(



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

domino prolapsed 4 times last night n again 3 times tonight! ive spent most of tonight with my finger up his bum and im scared of goin to sleep in case it happens overnight!! im typin with one hand cos i hve him sat on my finger!!!! hes been brilliant the past couple of weeks n today he hasnt eaten much or pood much 
yesterday he was throwin up little bits but he hasnt been sick today. Nerys thinks it might be worms so hes bein wormed, tomorrow will be his 3rd dose of wormer, he hasnt passed any yet

i have serious PMT and this isn helpin, i feel like im in total despair and really feel for my baby  though it seems to be more distressin for me than him!!

gunna see if i can get him into the vet first thing tomorrow 

im also runnin out of sugar!!!!!!

<<cries>>


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

oh no - hugs to you - I havent a clue about skunks but I know how I am with my babies and I would be beside myself - poor skunky - I do hope you get it sorted soon for both of you - are they prone to this?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

animal addict said:


> oh no - hugs to you - I havent a clue about skunks but I know how I am with my babies and I would be beside myself - poor skunky - I do hope you get it sorted soon for both of you - are they prone to this?


mine seems to be!! had him 3 weeks n hes prolapsed a total of 10 times!!! im hopin it is just worms n nothin more sinister


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

fingers crossed for you that it isnt anything more sinister - I know I havent posted as I dont know nowt about skunks but have been following the threads about him - hopefully the wormer will do the trick and the vet can reassure you more


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

animal addict said:


> fingers crossed for you that it isnt anything more sinister - I know I havent posted as I dont know nowt about skunks but have been following the threads about him - hopefully the wormer will do the trick and the vet can reassure you more


 
youll have to cross both fingers cos i cant cross mine can i :lol2: im tryna joke but am sat in tears cos i dont know what else to do. im workin in the mornin so dits will have to run him to the vet for a ring stitch i think

thanks btw


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

fingers crossed and toes ~(as best as I can cross me toes) its good to joke tries to take the heat off the stress although you dont feel like it - at least Ditta is around tomorrowto take Domino if need be and shes gonna ring you asap with news aint she?!! sometimes I think our animals are worse than our relatives!!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Domino is a young skunk isnt he? its good thats he's young and otherwise healthy if theres any sort of op needed - keep us updated - so hoping hes going to be ok for you as hes your new little baby


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry hon.. been finding info for you and typing huge pm.. should be with you now in two parts as its around 10,000 words! opps..

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> sorry hon.. been finding info for you and typing huge pm.. should be with you now in two parts as its around 10,000 words! opps..
> 
> N


thanks nerys! i just had to put a thread up cos i needed to have a rant cos im so stressed right now about it


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. I have never had it happen with a skunk, heck I'd have to have the skunk first  but I have had it happen in hoggies. I hope all goes well in the vets and that both you guys are ok. Hugs. fingers crossed.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

((hugs)) for you and your little one.

I know nothing about Skunks, but my Dog was recently very poorly with prolapsing, ran lots of different tests, bloods, urine, fecal in the end it turned out she had polups in her intestine which were making her prolapse. 
Has your vet done an internal exam? Only other thing I can think of (Which happens to dogs) is collitis (dont know if Skunks get that?)

I hope he is feeling better really soon.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

cat.. you have another pm...

you know i said last time i had one here with it, i got pics of the extent of it and treating it and so on... 

for those who have not had the pm.. the edited version...

PIC WARNING






























this is what i consider a medium size problem. i have had them up to twice this out before tho.

first wash off any debris










second coat with sugar










this time i tried a different technique and just held the skunk still and waited..

slowly it all pulled back in of its own accord














































and lastly its important to make sure the rectum is in a straight line and not twisted or kinked at all, if you cannot handle using a finger.. very gently use something like the end of a thermometer.. you might want to warm it a little in warm water first.. if you put something cold up there it does make them jump a little..

this is what i call a glove puppet skunk.. or maybe a finger puppet..










hth someone

Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ps.. for other skunk keepers...

a few things

firstly. fully scented skunks can do and will ALSO prolapse at times. although a bad descenting can cause prolapsing, the main causes (in animals generally) are rectal irritation of some sort.. whether this be diet based (squits or constipation) Parasite load (eg worms), external debris (litter/substrate sticking to the anus causing them to try and strain to get rid of it) or other irritations (as someone has mentioned, things like polyps)

secondly. fully scented skunks who have prolapsed can STILL spray you!!!!

oh the joys of first hand knowledge!!!!

the fully loaded that did, is a new one in to me. 4 months old, i think his is due to a heavy worm load, as i saw a worm sticking out the end of the prolapse itself !!!!!!

N

PPS.. i am told icing sugar is even more effective as it has a higher surface area to volume ratio than granulated, which is what i used above.

PPPS.. its not unusual to have a seepage of straw / cloudy reddish liquid seep from the anus once the rectal tissue has returned to the body, this is, from what i have found anyway, the sugary syrup leaking out...

hth 

N


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ive had a skunk prolapse a few months ago he was prolapsing so much that he needed a stich in his bum just a word of warning make sure the vet doesnt do it too tight, as our one had his soo tight that he couldnt pass any poo we had to squirt water up there too loosen it until the vet could put a more loose stitch in their.
Hes over it now though luckly but i know what your going through was such a stressful time :devil:
stu


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww pure skunk and you pair hope he gets sorted soon xxxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Big hugs for ya Cat :grouphug: You could always knock a neighbour and ask to borrow a cup of sugar for The Skunkys bum. What would everyone do without Nery :2thumb: Im sure The vet will sort him tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for your baby, keep us updated X


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

fingers crossed .:grouphug:
linda xx


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

whats a prolapse?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Cat, what dosage wormer are you using as I would have thought you can overdose & cause just as much trouble than not worming?

Nizhi was wormed with a tablet (Milbemax) from the vet & was a multiwormer, the dose being worked out on her weight.

I so hope poor Domino gets over this rough patch soon as his "sibling" would love to see him in the near future for a skunk fest party :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Best wishes to you and your animals, you are both having a bit of rough time at the minute.

Neil & Debra


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

any news on how skunky is doing?

wow Nerys you certainly know your stuff!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> whats a prolapse?


a prolapse is where the inside of the rectum ends up on the outside for whatever reason. Females can also have vaginal prolapses



carlycharlie said:


> Cat, what dosage wormer are you using as I would have thought you can overdose & cause just as much trouble than not worming?
> 
> Nizhi was wormed with a tablet (Milbemax) from the vet & was a multiwormer, the dose being worked out on her weight.
> 
> I so hope poor Domino gets over this rough patch soon as his "sibling" would love to see him in the near future for a skunk fest party :2thumb:


im usin panicur as given to me by my vet and am wormin him to how nerys worms hers when they have a bad case of worms. 

to update, Dom hasnt eaten today or poo'd, but he also hasnt prolapsed or vomited, hes just sleepin so im leavin him to rest to try n let his poor bottom have a minute.

Phoned the vet and he said to see how he is when i have finished the course of wormer and if it goes again i can ring up and take him in. It could still be a diet thing, even though he has started eatin everythin in sight his body still might be feelin the effects. Im gunna feed him softer options with more fibre in them n monitor. Im really hopin i dont have to put it back again tonight cos im exhausted as im sure he is 

will keep you posted, thanks guys


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi
One of my skunks Tinkerbell had repeated prolapses,I was beside myself and like you seemed to live with my finger up her bum. She had diarrhoea and some vomiting and every time she had a bowel movement she prolapsed. I wormed her with Panacure to no effect then she had antibiotics in case of an infection( Metronidazole)and a barium xray to check for a blockage, she lost loads of weight it was extremely traumatic...anyway the antibiotics cleared up the infection and hey presto a couple of days later she passed a huge bundle of worms and coughed some up as well, I wormed her yet again, she then passed some more...damn things were wriggling everywhere and had another prolapse which I popped back in yet again.

Anyway from then on she never looked back, she is 5 months old and has gained weight again and is a happy lively prolapse free skunky!! I used Manuka Honey on her bum and sugar paste. 

My friends skunk has had a very successful purse stitch which has completely sorted his prolapses out.
Fingers crossed for you and your skunky.
Sallie xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

was just about to post an update to say domino hadnt prolapsed since i last posted n then he prolapsed! has done twice. has been wormed and i cant seem to find that hes passed any. hes eatin better though and not vomitin either. his vet check is tomorrow so ill get the vet to do whatever he thinks to help it stay where its meant to. his bottom is red raw and my finger feels violated havin to be stuck up his bum all the time! :lol2:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

despite the bad luck you seem to be having, it's ace that you're doing what you are doing (lol) to help him. i just think it's a really nice thing  good luck : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

OH no, not again, poor Domino. His sis sends her skunky snuffles & love :2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

awww poor little skunky!
doesnt seem to be having much luck!
hope hes feeling better soon!
keep your chin up!
:grouphug:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dom went for his last vacs today and prolapsed on the way to the vet so the vet got to look at it first hand. He popped it back in and put a ring stitch in. Said to monitor for a couple of days, if hes fine we will leave it in for 2 weeks n go back to the vets then, so hopefully itll be the last of his prolapsin days!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

well its not to bad i was speaking to nerys and shes been having to deal with a prolapse (sp) skunk the worst of it is its full scented and not tame at all and shes found out a prolapsed skunk can still spray :lol2: poor nerys

all the best and fingers crossed for poor lil domino


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wouldnt like to be nerys right now! haha, oh the joys. 

Hope skunkiess okay now, i wouldnt want someone messing around with my back end to be honest either!!


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

oh no poor skunkie. Tatty prolaps's from time to time not much fun but should grow out of it. Good luck and thank goodness for Nerys:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/206730-domino-home-his-operation.html update here


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yey! glad things are on the up, what an ordeal for the poor little skunky. sounds like hes been amazing through this:flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

so glad to hear :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Great to hear he is doing well xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys

hes been with his brother and the other 2 at reiyuu and rains tonight havin a bit of a run about. Hes definately bein a mischeivious skunk again cos he let our multis out in the van on the way home! got knows how!!! :bash: all but one are accounted for which we will find in the mornin, its got food n water in there so fingers crossed itll leave the wires alone! the little sod!


----------

